# String zerlegen



## DrOverflow (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

hab ein kleines Problem mit VBA.

Ich möchte einen String zerlegen.
Das wäre im Prinzip einfach, wenn der String durch bestimmte Zeichen getrennt wäre, ist aber leider nicht so. 

zB der String "HabkeineLustmehr" soll so zerlegt werden, dass ein neuer String den Inhalt "HabkeineLust" haben soll. 

Hab irgendwie keine passende Funktion dafür gefunden. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus, 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Patrick Kamin (23. Juli 2004)

*-*

Öh, irgend ein System zur Trennung wirst du doch sicher haben oder? Ich kann keins erkennen, oder willst du einfach nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Zeichen am Stringende löschen?


----------



## DrOverflow (23. Juli 2004)

Sorry das ich das anscheinend zu ungenau erklärt habe...

Ich möchte, wenn ich einen String habe, eine bestimmte Länge angeben, und nur soviel Zeichen, wie durch die Längenangabe angegeben sind, in den neuen String kopieren. 

Wenn ich zB "Wochenende" als String habe, und die Längenangabe 5, dann soll im neuen String nur "Woche" enthalten sein. 

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt halbwegs verständlich, 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Shakie (23. Juli 2004)

Das kann man ganz einfach mit der Mid/Mid$-Funktion erreichen:

```
mid$ "Eine Zeichenfolge",1,4
-->"Eine"
```


----------



## JensG (23. Juli 2004)

Die Kombination aus Left,Right und Mid sollte man sich
mal mit der F1 Taste ansehen.
Mit VB ist es sehr leicht mit Strings umzugehen.


----------



## DrOverflow (24. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, jetzt dürfte auch dieses Problem eliminiert sein...  

lg D;-]c


----------

